# Beef Apple Meat Loaf



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 1/ lb ground beaf or meat loaf mix
1 egg
1/4 cup milk
3/4 cup fine bead crumbs
1/4 oinion diced
salt and pepper to taste
2 med apples grated (your choice)
1/2 tb nutmeg

Mix all ingredients. Preheat oven to 350 deg and bake until done approx 1 hour per size, longer if its bigger.


----------

